# R10 - 100 % Tunis-Olive - .38Shells - Made in Germany



## babu259 (Oct 17, 2015)

What do you think !?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I think: very interesting, very nice, enjoy!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Really nice finish! I might be concerned about that vertical grain when shooting TTF though. I haven't worked with that wood before so I'm just adding a caution. I would hate to have it fail at full draw and cause injury.  Beautiful job.

Tom


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree with SamuraiSamoth!

You made a beautiful slingshot  , but board cut slingshot must be with core, it is not strong enough... so be careful


----------



## babu259 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you guys


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Super nice


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

It looks to be comfortable, and has a pleasing shape; I also rather like flat slingshots.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mediterranean olive wood!!!! AWESOME!!!

This is a piece from the core. You can also carve from sturdy forks, which gives you extra strength on the build.

GREAT work and design!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet Looking Shooter

OM


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A lot of board cut projects are enhanced by drilling a hole carefully through the base of the fork and inserting a metal rod with epoxy so it simply can not break along the vertical grain. A+ Slingshots does this as a standard feature and many individual makers also do it. Nice wood grain and excellent finish and design...I sure don't want you to think we don't appreciate your work...it's excellent!

A fork hit can weaken the grain some on some woods hence the suggestion to metal rod it. I sure like the brass hull decoration!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow...very very nice wood selection and execution of design.... I bet it's a comfy shooter.

An idea used by many for vertical board cuts to eliminate the risk of breakage is to drill a hole from one side of the fork at the base on each side and insert with epoxy a metal rod to assure no breakage...most use a section of brass brazing rod, maybe 5 or 6 mm diameter, which is inexpensive and when sanded down adds to the décor. However in the case of this slingshot, there's no room for a metal rod, hence the suggestion of cored construction offered by poster above. You could epoxy two boards or three boards at right angles to the center board and likely that would suffice., plaining the boards to the thickness required. But often it's difficult to find enough pretty wood for three pieces...hence the use of metal cores such as 4-6 mm aluminum.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Technically this isn't the R10, I labeled it the "Revolution" design which was mean't to be an evolution of the R10. 

Very nice looking man, beautiful grain!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous! Like they said above! Play it safe. Chuck made a great suggestion about the metal rods inserted diagonally through the forks for reinforcements. Again, Stunning!

Florida Forks


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I like it. Check that, I'm sure I like it. Great job!


----------



## Dragon Shaw (Nov 11, 2015)

It looks really cool i do like Olive wood very much. Olive wood is quite heavy isn't it? The shells in the frame add some cool looks too


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the inlays!


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Is there a template available for that design?

Keith


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice!! LBH2


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

@ keith
Yes you can see it herehttp://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/r-evolution-slingshot-template.6139/


----------

